# New Addition to The 180G @ Work *Photos*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

these fella's are about 7-8inches. Gotta luv the Bottlenose Catfish!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

lol thats a funny looking fish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think they are cute s.o.b's

i hear they are super rare also.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I had two before also. They are cool but both were eaten in my tank by a bigger catfish.
They look nice though in that tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks snow!

there really isnt any threat to them in the 180G, my co-worker has about 10 smaller cats in there. 3 spotted raphs 2 mega irwini 3 bottlenose 1 dwarf nile cat 1 striped raph. its pretty cool. the only thing is, we are never here @ night to see them all active.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got the from King Ed? Saw two bigz ones there two about 15"+. They got two different species of vampire tetra too. One is a tat and unknown one with a weird head.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they look hillarious, kinda like theyre frowning with their lips far apart and u can see the "teeth"
mouth almost reminds me of like a whale or somethin
thx for sharing


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Got the from King Ed? Saw two bigz ones there two about 15"+. They got two different species of vampire tetra too. One is a tat and unknown one with a weird head.


i bought the other one..

check out my other thread EL..

its a cynodon gibbus..


----------

